# My 6 new Gerbils & their new home



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Just this week we went back to the rspca to collect a family of 6 gerbils, mother & 5 daughters. 
Here are 5 of them just arrived in their brand new home, one went straight off to explore , probably the mummy lol :
sorry the pictures are rather big.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

That is bloody amazing and i'm impressed, not to mention jealous.

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have shown the pictures to my 7 gerbils and they would love to move in, they are willing to pay all their sunflower seeds as rent. That really is fabulous though, makes my tanks look pathetic


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that cage is absolutely amazing!!

These girls have certainly landed on their feet with you, i bet they love it


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

How lucky for them to find such a loving home xxx


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, most gerbils could only dream of having a cage that cool! Bet they have so much fun in it!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Amazing cage, little confused how you get in to clean the bottom but it's absolutely fantastic! Great stuff! Lucky Gerbs!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

That looks amazing.
I love how there is the digging part at the bottom plus all the extra play space at the top.

What did you make it out of....is it the base of a cabinet or something?

If you have any pics on the process of you making it I would love to see them.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW!!!! Best gerbil house i've ever seen!!!! lucky little rescue gerbs.... bet they can't believe their luck!!! wish i was a gerbil


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your lovely comments. 
It's really nice to get such good feedback.

I had the cage made from scratch by a friend , 
he did charge me £300 for the cage ,making it and delivery but it was worth it. 

The windows and most of the floors are made of strong polycarbonate which is like a strong plastic window/glass sheet. With holes very carefully drilled by experts for the water bottles and the gaps for them to go to and from each floor. 
They've settled in really well and always busy rushing around, they love their running wheel, something my other gerbils never took any interest in lol.

They love digging new tunnels all the time changing them around etc lol 
Thanks again for all your lovely comments. 
Hope all your furry friends are happy and well.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

With regards to cleaning them out , I start off by taking out all the accesories - houses toys etc, then with a dust ban , just taking out a bit at a time using the dust ban like a shovel really lol. The gerbils soon hurry off upstairs and then catch them and put them in a smaller cage as and when I am able to catch them . It is a two person job to keep an eye on them and make sure they dont escape as we clean out the cage . Once we have got them all and they are all in the temporary cage , we still just use the dustban but then I use a small bagless vacuum cleaner to get the rest of the bedding etc. 
I use a small bagless vacuum costing around £40 because then I can empty that into the bin bag for very little cost , a lot less than vacuum bags would cost anyway! 
Bit of a faff but it's worth it to give my lovely little rescue gerbils a nice new big happy home to live in.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Also, having the polycarb windows is also great because it means that when they are busy digging tunnels etc, the bedding stays INSIDE the cage and doesn't get put all over my floor! lol 

The roof is wire mesh.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

that cage is AMAZING!! well done on rescueing them, they have well and truely landed on there feet


----------



## R4360 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is great! I am (or my gerbils are) jealous! I have been planning a new hand built home for my guys. Two boys in a 30 gallon tall aquarium with a 2nd level is my setup now. The next one will have a much larger footprint. I plan to use acrylic or plexi for it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that's an awesome gerbil home!
bet it is worth the hassle to clean out!


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

Super cute family!!! And such a lucky one to get a cage of this size :thumbsup:


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Wonderful. What lucky Gerbils - it's lovely to see.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

metame said:


> that's an awesome gerbil home!
> bet it is worth the hassle to clean out!


sure is  .


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry I've not been on lately, life is busy rescuing all these little gerbils and hamsters, and I've been organising setting up more cages as my family of gerbils has grown recently due to taking in more gerbils . And I'm getting more cages built that will be similar to this cage. I shall post it up when it's fully in place and all sorted.

I'm having 4 seperate homes built like this one but with a twist, it's very very fiddly to make but it will be one big line of homes like this which ( and here is the twist) if and when one cage is empty , I can slide out a wall so it becomes one even bigger cage rather than 2 smaller cages. 

As I only ever get rescue animals from near by rescue centres , sometimes I don't always know the age of the gerbils I'm re homing with me, and if it's a week or more before I'm able to get to the centres to collect some more , I thought the ones I already have might as well enjoy an even bigger cage for a while rather than it sitting empty. 

That is my plan anyway, it's going to be a costly expense , the homes themselves, then the bedding and the huge amounts of toys I'm going to need to fill them all , lol, but worth it in the long run as they all deserve the best I'm able to give them. 
Hopefully the entire set up should be in place and made by June this year. I'll post the photos up once it's all in place etc.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Where abouts do you live Adopter? Anywhere in the south east by any chance??

I have some groups of gerbils coming in this week!


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry, I'm in Yorkshire . The homes have already been booked up I'm afraid , sorry.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

No worries of course.
Gerbils always seem less sought after than any other animal here which is a huge shame because they are great as pets.


----------

